# Nervous for LAST baby (#7) (update)



## Lost7

So I've been as sick as a dog, even wasn't this sick with my Fraternal Twin Girls. I was given an injection with them a few times over, this time I've actually been hospitalised for IV fluids. :cry:

I have been 100% sure I am having girl, I've only ever got this wrong ONCE before. Well twice if you count my 'non sick days' with the twins as one of each. 

Today, I am 9+5 but I have done the Bicarbonate of soda gender test - It fizzed boy. I am obviously still early and I don't know for sure but I just feel so sad.

#6 was born to an absent Father and looks the spitting image of him. 
Now #7's father is just as absent if not more, I can't have another boy looking like the spitting image of his Father. 

Doesn't help I still deep down love this Father, I thought he was 'The One' and we were engaged. We TTC for 19 months for this, then all of a sudden he can turn off his emotions and just walk away, which leads me to believe he didn't properly bond with #6 (he was bringing up since birth as his Daddy) and he didn't really love me. You can't just turn these emotions off over night. 

I am going to keep doing the Bicarbonate of Soda gender tests, as well as the intelligender test and see where we go from there. Also, I always have an early scan at 16 weeks to confirm the gender, which way or the other. 

I had that gut instinct, Mothers instinct this one was a girl. I knew #6 was a boy. I ''knew'' this was a girl. I hope these tests are wrong. I really don't want another boy who looks like their Father. 

Having a seriously ill child, health should come first but I can't shake this feeling. I just can't shake it. :cry: I feel so guilty too. 

I've never experienced this before. :cry:


----------



## Jkelmum

Hugs men are strange creatures ! In my experience sickness on a drip for me as meant girls .. Wishing you Luck xx


----------



## Lost7

Thanks hun. It doesn't help that the Father has very feminine looks. I am just scared that the baby will look like him and I have this hurt repeat itself, and I don't want the baby to be bullied at school for looks etc. :cry: I would add a photo so you could see what I mean about the looks of the Father but I don't think that's probably very sensible! :(


----------



## Misscalais

Aww im sorry you're going through such a tough time.
You do realize even if bub is a girl she can still look just like her dad? Boy could look just like you etc So i guess stressing over that isn't going to help you.
My 2nd DS is the me all over, just had a doodle and not a vagina lol it still amazes me 5 years on.
Anyway good luck :hugs:


----------



## Lost7

With my children, I've noticed the boys look more like their Father and the girls are my spitting image. My last baby looks so much like his Father and I just can't bare that right now. 

I'm paying a lot of money and hope to find out by next week. It's 95% accurate or money back. :shock: :happydance: Feeling nervous. :cry:


----------



## Misscalais

Good luck :)


----------



## Lost7

Money paid, just have to wait for the testing kit to arrive. It's being sent off to Australia for testing. Sickness is still bothering me. :cry:


----------



## Lost7

BUMP, I have my gender scan in 2 days time. I am barely holding it together. Some one please help me.


----------



## Isme

Best of luck to you. :hugs:

What did the blood test say?


----------



## MamaHix1409

I sincerely hope you get the new you want today. Xx


----------



## babyjan

Misscalais said:


> Aww im sorry you're going through such a tough time.
> You do realize even if bub is a girl she can still look just like her dad? Boy could look just like you etc So i guess stressing over that isn't going to help you.
> My 2nd DS is the me all over, just had a doodle and not a vagina lol it still amazes me 5 years on.
> Anyway good luck :hugs:

I agree with this! My son looks JUST like me! Literally my twin lol

I hope you get the result your hoping for x


----------



## CJHanson

Any updates? Hoping for the best for you!


----------



## Lost7

Going to reveal the gender next Friday so will come back and update then hun. <3


----------



## Misscalais

Any updates?


----------



## Lost7

Gender revealed last week. Forgot to update this. I do not have my baby girl. I was given a low blow at the time too, I was told during the scan it looked like I have CPP, complete placenta previa. 

When I was in the scan the sonographer froze the screen and I was so gobsmacked by what I saw I called it a 'ball bag' :shock: :oops: I cried, I cried and I cried some more. 

I came home and googled the complications associated with a CPP and scared myself. A week later I had a foetal echo that confirmed the placenta as being no where near the cervix, let alone a CPP. I have my 20 week anomaly scan next Friday so I will find out then which sonographer was right. 

I'm still feeling disappointed it's a boy, my last child I desperately wanted a girl. Still struggling with emotions at the moment. Learning to accept him.


----------

